# Merckx Race vs. Cinelli Alliante



## hank scorpio (Aug 10, 2004)

I am currently riding a Specialized Allez comp cro-mo but I am considering building up an lighter aluminum bike. I would be using it for shorter midweek rides and maybe some club races next year. I am a bigger guy at 6'2, 220. Does anyone have any experience with either of these frames? Both of the frames are from 03. The Cinelli has a sloping top tube and measures 58 cm and the Merckx has a 57.3 tt. My current bike has a 58.2. Would I be cramped on the Merckx? Or would I need a longer stem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

